# Wifi connected but apps don't recognize



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

My phone is showing wifi as connected and the browser works but some apps say wifi is not connected.

I've attached screenshots of Amazon appstore and pcmonitor not getting a connection, but imgur successfully uploading.

http://i.imgur.com/G0S7c.png

http://i.imgur.com/XVFhs.png

http://i.imgur.com/LKRHA.png

I'm running a 7.2 KANG build on top of aeroevan's 0.8 bfs kernal.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

burntcookie90 said:


> My phone is showing wifi as connected and the browser works but some apps say wifi is not connected.
> 
> I've attached screenshots of Amazon appstore and pcmonitor not getting a connection, but imgur successfully uploading.
> 
> ...


Reflash the 7.2 kang and his kernel on top of what you have.
If that does not work then do a factory reset in clockworkmod, then reflash the kang and his kernel.


----------

